
Our civilization doesn't scale - glower
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/15/reaganWasASalesmanIfYouBel.html
======
gaius
_Reagan's imagery might have worked when we lived on a mostly unexplored
planet_

In the 80s, I'm pretty sure the planet was mostly explored.

~~~
ascuttlefish
It was only explored in a gross sense. As a measure of this, it's estimated
that we only know of between 2/5ths and 1/15th of all species
(<http://www.enviroliteracy.org/article.php/58.html>). The oceans, which
comprise 95-99% of the living space on the planet by volume (Bill Bryson, A
Short History of Nearly Everything), are almost completely unknown. There are
still places to go to get away from things.

